# N.E. Ohio (Canton) Herf



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Thought I would post this from the Akron Cigar Club. Sounds like a good time to meet some new friends.:ss :cb :w 


Members of the Akron Cigar Club will be visiting OSI Tobacco in 
Canton on Saturday February 24th beginning at Noon to 4pm. Specials will be featuring the CAO Gold and Brazilia.

If you have not yet visited Isam at OSI then you are in for a real treat. A great selection of cigars, A1 hospitality, and a newly renovated smoking lounge makes for a great experience. 

Hope to see you all there.

330) 494-6152 
Location: OSI Tobacco
3915 Everhard Rd NW
Canton, Oh 44709


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

My inlaws are from Canton, wish I could attend. I've been to his shop in the past, and it is indeed a great experience!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

am planning to attend-most of the ACC crew is getting there around 1p-looking forward to meeting y'all


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Herf conflict. Have a good time.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll be there! I've been waiting for this since Isam told me about it in November.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Well poop. I've got an alumni event for the old frat on Saturday.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I went to OSI Tobacco and the place was excellent! The owner was very hospitable. They have a new room with plenty of space and tables, regular and poker! The chili was excellent and their was plenty of conversation. I counted 23 herfin' when I left. Manual from CAO was very informative. They had a nice sale on all cigars, including the new Vision.  Excellent looking box, complate with built in hygro. and temp. gauge- and neon lighting! Tried one of the Visions and it was an excellent smoke! Little strong of a finish for me but plenty of flavor and smoke.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice seeing you again Bob are you doing the ACC golf outing in July?


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope to. Too early to tell with work and all.


----------

